# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  How can I create a sub forum ?

## rylangrayston

How can I create a sub forum within the peachy printer forum?
 I have a project that will have many threads, and 
I dont want it to clutter the main peachy printer forum, 
so I would like to put all of its threads in a folder or a sub fourm .

----------


## Marm

I don't know if this forum really needs more sub forums (that's the moderator of multiple forums in me talking), but I can see your point.    One idea then is to start a blogspot or similar page, where you can link to the various 'threads' you're running in one post on the peachy forum,

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I don't believe that users can make sub forums.
As far as I know, not even I can make sub forums. It has to be done by an Administrator.

I would ask Eddie, Brian, or SarahA. (Administrators whose names I know off-hand)

----------


## Eddie

Rylan, please PM me

----------


## vienthongdq

inbox me? I will guide you.

----------


## awerby

While we're at it, how about some non-sub forums? It's odd that there are forums for all these individual makes of FFF printers (which should be subforums in a FFF printer category) , but not a forum for SLA printers, as was requested here recently, or for DLP or SLS printers either.

----------


## jonathan1995

I don't believe that users can make sub forums.

----------

